# Omg worlds coolest bear does amazing tricks



## haidao88 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry but I hadda share for animal lovers http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/video.php?v=wshhxr52434159T1290m


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2013)

That is absolutely amazing! I've tried many times and am unable to keep a hula hoop going. That is a very healthy-looking bear and he doesn't look abused at all, however, I had a sad feeling while watching it that it seems a bit demeaning to such a noble animal to be doing "tricks."


----------



## haidao88 (May 26, 2013)

Yes, I was amazed at the tricks, but yet I wonder what methods he used to train this bear, but I believe it's like how I trained my dogs, we use 100% organic freeze dried beef liver treats and they really listen


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------

